# Carflex length limitation?



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think its a myth. I always thought the same thing but ive seen it done and have done it withouth getting tagged. I think its sealtight when you dont use a ground can only be 6' or less


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Show him 356.10(5).



> 356.10 Uses Permitted. LFNC shall be permitted to be used in exposed or concealed locations for the following purposes:
> 
> (5) Type LFNC-B shall be permitted to be installed in lengths longer than 1.8 m (6 ft) where secured in accordance with 356.30.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've thought the same thing but if you look at the code, like has been stated, I don't see the problem. I think the mix up is the distance that can be un-supported. The only problem I can see is trying to fish wires through Carflex for any distance at all unless it's a real straight shot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Elephante said:


> I was running flex from j box to generator more than six feet. My boss said it is a code violation to run more that six feet of Carlex. My flex is properly supported and has a equipment ground. Is there something I am not getting. He didn't have a code section for me. Any thoughts?





sparky402 said:


> I think its a myth. I always thought the same thing but ive seen it done and have done it withouth getting tagged. I think its sealtight when you dont use a ground can only be 6' or less



II. Installation
*356.10 Uses Permitted. *LFNC shall be permitted to be used in exposed or concealed locations for the following purposes:
Informational Note:  Extreme cold may cause some types of nonmetallic conduits to become brittle and therefore more susceptible to damage from physical contact.
(1) 
Where flexibility is required for installation, operation, or maintenance.
(2) 
Where protection of the contained conductors is required from vapors, liquids, or solids.
(3) 
For outdoor locations where listed and marked as suitable for the purpose.
(4) 
For direct burial where listed and marked for the purpose.
(5) 
Type LFNC-B shall be permitted to be installed in lengths longer than 1.8 m (6 ft) where secured in accordance with 356.30.
(6) 
Type LFNC-B as a listed manufactured prewired assembly, metric designator 16 through 27 (trade size ½ through 1) conduit.
(7) 
For encasement in concrete where listed for direct burial and installed in compliance with 356.42.


*********************************


*356.12 Uses Not Permitted. LFNC shall not be used as follows:
(1) *
Where subject to physical damage
(2) 
Where any combination of ambient and conductor temperatures is in excess of that for which the LFNC is approved
(3) 
In lengths longer than 1.8 m (6 ft), except as permitted by 356.10(5) or where a longer length is approved as essential for a required degree of flexibility
(4) 
Where the operating voltage of the contained conductors is in excess of 600 volts, nominal, except as permitted in 600.32(A)
(5) 
In any hazardous (classified) location, except as permitted by other articles in this Code.



.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It useally not a issue if you ran that carflex more than 2 meters ( 6 Feet ) as BBQ mention I know the key issue genrally fall right on the support or proper bracing the carflex.


Wendon .,If my memory serve me right that the first support should be at least half meter on each end of carflex then a meter apart unless you use the cable tray.

Merci.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, just like everyone else said, BS. As long as its strapped, you are good to go.

We use long lengths of carflex when doing generator installs, it makes it quick and easy.


----------



## geo5509 (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont have my code book with me but I belive in art. 680 there is the 6ft rule for hotubs no exceptions.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

geo5509 said:


> I dont have my code book with me but I belive in art. 680 there is the 6ft rule for hotubs no exceptions.


 *
680.42 Outdoor Installations.​*​​​​A spa or hot tub installed outdoors shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B), that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.​
*(A) Flexible Connections.​*​​​​Listed packaged spa or hot tub equipment assemblies or self-contained spas or hot tubs utilizing a factory-installed or assembled control panel or panelboard shall be permitted to use flexible connections as covered in 680.42(A)(1) and (A)(2).​
*(1) Flexible Conduit.​*​​​​Liquidtight flexible metal conduit or liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit shall be permitted in lengths of not more than 1.8 m (6 ft) external to the spa or hot tub enclosure in addition to the length needed within the enclosure to make the electrical connection.​


----------

